# Should I even consider neutering my dog?



## moramjose (May 28, 2013)

My dog's name is Troy not sure if I should even consider neutering him let me know what you think about his pedigree


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2005176-hochmanns-troy-dn36291305


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

neuter him for what? i've never neutered my dogs. i don't know
anything about pedigrees.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If he were my dog, I'd probably eventually do it. Not sure what the pedigree has to do it.


----------



## moramjose (May 28, 2013)

Well if he's got a good blood line I would definitely want his legacy to continue.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Idk about pedigrees.

It depends... How old is your dog, and how closely do you manage him?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

lots of dogs have good blood lines that aren't bred. are you
going to do the breeding or are you going to find a professional,
reputable breeder to do the breeding?



moramjose said:


> Well if he's got a good blood line I would definitely want his legacy to continue.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I won't neuter my own rescue....For health and developmental reasons.

Nor will he Ever breed. I manage him very, very closely.

If you can't keep watch 24-7, that's another story. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A lot of dogs have a good blood line. I don't know anything about showlines so just the fact that all the grandparents are V rated doesn't mean much to me. I don't like all the "fast normals" on the hip ratings though (3 out of 4)..How were the parents?

Are you going to be doing all the things to make sure people will WANT to breed top quality females to him (show ratings, sport, health clearances etc.)...At his age you can't tell if he will wind up breed worthy or not and would want to be invested in that community to make contacts. It would be a combination of pedigree and how he turns out.

In any regard, I would personally say wait untl the growth plates close then figure out what you want to do. I would say that of any male dog but there are *lots* of threads with different arguments on if/when to neuter on the forum!


----------



## moramjose (May 28, 2013)

Well he's 14 weeks tomorrow and I have him indoors I only take him out when I take him to the vet and when he does business. He just needs his last two sets of shots before I start taking him out. I plan to have Xrays taken once he's a couple months older. I don't plan on breeding him yet I want to be more informed before I take that step


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Get involved with a good breed club that does schutzhund and go through all the right channels and find a mentor. Get the dog titled and koered. All good things to help decide if breedworthy. An x-ray in a few months will have some predictive value but wait until you get the OFA x-rays at 2, along with genetic disease tests.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i got my pup when he was 9 weeks old. after his 2nd round of
shots he was in a puppy class and we were out and about. when
he was 16 weeks old he started OB (private lessons). after his
2nd round of shots there was plenty of play groups.



moramjose said:


> Well he's 14 weeks tomorrow and I have him indoors I only take him out when I take him to the vet and when he does business. He just needs his last two sets of shots before I start taking him out. I plan to have Xrays taken once he's a couple months older. I don't plan on breeding him yet I want to be more informed before I take that step


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

German Shepherds have been part of my life since I was 10. My Father never neutered one. I have never neutered one and never will unless a medical problem calls for it. I don't see any reason to do it. None of my GSD's were ever bred..... 

Don't do it. Save your GSD's family joules....


----------



## moramjose (May 28, 2013)

I really like your advice and I think this is the way I will go. I currently live in a small town where they don't have clubs like that but I'm willing to take a hour or two hours drive just to find one. I was just told by the vet to wait till after his shots I guess they have a lot of dogs get sick here


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've never in my life had a dog that wasn't spayed/neutered. If the dog has good lines, I'm sure that the breeder can give you input or direction.


----------



## moramjose (May 28, 2013)

Well the person I bought the dog from doesn't know much about breeding this was his first litter all he told me was the mom and dad were both imported from Germany. I had been looking around and I thought I should take a look at his puppies I just noticed a better quality dog and it was nice he came up to me I guess you can say Troy chose me


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

who's the dam and sire of your pup?



moramjose said:


> Well the person I bought the dog from doesn't know much about breeding this was his first litter all he told me was the mom and dad were both imported from Germany. I had been looking around and I thought I should take a look at his puppies I just noticed a better quality dog and it was nice he came up to me I guess you can say Troy chose me


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

moramjose said:


> Well the person I bought the dog from doesn't know much about breeding this was his first litter all he told me was the mom and dad were both imported from Germany. I had been looking around and I thought I should take a look at his puppies I just noticed a better quality dog and it was nice he came up to me I guess you can say Troy chose me


The pedigree shows the parents registered with AKC. From my experience imported shepherds are usually only registered with the German program 'SV'. Notice the grandparents are SV registered but not parents. Doesn't mean they weren't imported but that they aren't SV registered.


----------



## moramjose (May 28, 2013)

Hochsmann's Vanni*

2011AKC DN34782103HD-Dam

Hochmann's Talon*

2010AKC DN31453202HD-Sire


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the person you got the from do they own the two
dogs listed?



moramjose said:


> Hochsmann's Vanni*
> 
> 2011AKC DN34782103HD-Dam
> 
> ...


----------



## moramjose (May 28, 2013)

Yes they own both dogs they have them indoors. I got my puppy when he was 6 weeks for $900 dollars


----------



## moramjose (May 28, 2013)

Parents


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Im no expert.
I dont neuter unless health reasons would ask for it.

On breeding, its looked down upon in the dog world to breed dogs that will not improve the next generation. Having said that it would probably be best to do some sort of sport and/or the showring thing. Get the hips and elbows rated with Penn or OFA @ 2years old. As far as sport and show the easiest way to go would as some have said join a breed club. 

You purchased a pup from a first time breeder who does nothing with there dogs( mom and dad) that can be found. The Grandparents on both sides are imported West Gerrman showlines not his parents. They are all V or V-rated which means they had good conformation. The breeder also sold you a some-what pricey pup at 6 weeks which is somewhat young. 

I think because he was taken from his litter and Mom so early it might not be a bad idea to get him around new sights and sounds, or you may find yourself with a fearful dog just IMHO. I dont know your dogs full health situation.Why would the vet tell you to keep the dog in until 14+ weeks? Thats unusual. My pup is just 19 weeks and he has been out and about since I brought him home at 8 weeks. I just started taking him to my local WD club 45 minutes away. The breeder is the helper.

If you can tell us where your located im sure someone could recommend some Good help. You can only get so much from advice on the internet trust me.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

moramjose said:


> Parents


 Nice looking dogs


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

A male should be more than just a good dog to be bred. He needs to be awesome; a true representation of his ancestors to bring forward correctness to the next generation.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Both dog and bitch are important to bring forth correctness in the next generation. 

The question is, did your inexperienced breeders make a good choice on their breeding pair. For this, you really need to take the next couple of years, and research the dogs behind your dogs. 

You can ask people on the internet, but that will teach you NOTHING. 

If you want to breed, there are no short cuts. You need to both research the dogs behind your dog and work with and train your dog, learning him inside out and upside down, and putting him forward to have others test and evaluate him, because we all know that our own dogs are beautiful, sometimes we do not see everything our own dogs lack. All dogs lack some things, and that is where you have to go back to the pedigrees, and see where that is coming from and see what you should look for in a mate.

Also, you can get a good dog from a pair that should never have been bred together. What that would make you is a lucky owner of a lovely dog. What that dog will produce is a little less positive. This is why you really have to go back to those dogs behind your dog. 

I am not over-concerned that the parents have done little to their credit. It sounds like they were sold and the owners are just breeding them. It is not the end of the world. It does not mean that if those dogs were in a show home, or a sport home, the dogs could not be titled, it just means that your breeder is NOT the person to go to for help, when you are looking to learn everything there is to know about the dogs behind your dog, training/dog sports, German Showlines, and the whole nine yards. 

As for the questions "should I neuter my dog" and "should I breed my dog" they are only slightly related. If you want to breed him, of course you shouldn't neuter him. But why neuter him if you don't want to breed him? That is a decision you can make for a number of reasons, and no one will think the worse of you for doing so, but I think it is really early on to be making any major life decisions with your boy.

And if you do intend to breed him, a good pedigree is only a start. For males, an excellent resume where pedigree is only a piece is necessary. The best dogs with health screenings, titles, champion pedigrees, can be used as sires by the owners of decent bitches anywhere for a nominal fee. They can sire tons of litters. For a breeder to use your dog to sire a litter on his bitch, who can really only have 1 litter, maybe 2 in a year's time, and only a couple of litters in a life time, your dog has to have more than a few ancestors. It has to be seen, probably at shows, and best if it is showing off a stellar temperament, as well as good conformation.

Good luck.


----------



## LuccaVonCyclone (Apr 17, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Why would the vet tell you to keep the dog in until 14+ weeks? Thats unusual.


I was told the same thing by a vet 6 years ago when I adopted Riley from a rescue. *Worst. Advice. Ever.* She had already had a rough start, being abandoned at a very young age... probably right around six weeks (she was in foster care with the rescue until 8-9 weeks). Not knowing any better, I followed the vets advice. He told me not to take her out ANYWHERE before her vaccs were finished. Cannot say it enough... * Worst. Advice. Ever.* 

OP, get your dog out & about to see all sorts of new & different places. Let him meet lots of different people. Just do not take him to a dog park or anyplace that has heavy dog traffic and do not let him sniff at poop.


----------



## moramjose (May 28, 2013)

I live in Hobbs NM. If anyone has any recommendations of where to go let me know willing to travel 90miles away


----------



## marciawilson (Sep 5, 2013)

*reply to moramjose i have your dog's brother in lubbock*

i purchased a male from the same breeder
i would love to get together sometime
let me know if youre interested
first time gsd owner
how wonderful you all are on the forum!! thank














you!!


----------



## moramjose (May 28, 2013)

Small worlds lol. He looks so cute is that a recent picture?? Do you stay in lubbick??


----------



## moramjose (May 28, 2013)

Lubbock???


----------

